# لمبة الفلورسنت ((مهم))



## aboyasmen (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لمبة الفلورسنت لها تطبيقات كثيرة لكني سمعت انها تستخدم لتعقيم الاسطح مثلا والرفوف فهل هذا صحيح انها تستخدم في التعقيم ايضا للات الطبيه

فاذا كانت تستخدم فكيف طريقة استخدامها وماهو مبدأ عملها​


----------



## aboyasmen (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب معقولة مافيه احد عنده خبرة في هالموضوع


----------



## محمد جمعه علي (1 يناير 2010)

*البلازما والتطبيق*

كلمة بلازما لدى معظم الناس تعنى فقط أنها الحالة الرابعة من المادة وهى توجد فقط فى التفاعلات النووية التى تحدث فى اعماق النجوم وعلى اسطحها أو تلك التى تحدث فى المفاعلات النووية حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والضغط المرتفع، ولكن هناك العديد من الصناعات التكنولوجية المعقدة جدا تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على استخدام البلازما المصنعة فى المختبر، من هذه الصناعات صناعة الدوائر الالكترونية المتكاملة وتصنيع الماس وعمل رقائق واسلاك من المواد فائقة التوصيل للكهرباء وكذلك فى تحويل الغازات السامة إلى غازات نافعة هذا فضلا عن دراسة وفهم اسرار الكون الفسيح. فى هذا المقال سوف نلقى الضوء على البلازما واستخداماتها. معظم المواد فى الطبيعة توجد فى ثلاث حالات هى، الحالة الصلبة والحالة السائلة والحالة الغازية ويمكن تحويل المادة من حالة إلى اخرى اما بتغيير درجة الحرارة أو الضغط، وفى كل هذه الحالات تكون ذرات المادة محتفظة بالكتروناتها مرتبطة بها بقوى تجاذب كهربية. ولكن هناك حالة رابعة للمادة وهى تكون على صورة غاز ولكن هذا الغاز يحتوى على خليط من أعداد متساوية من الايونات موجبة الشحنة والكترونات سالبة وذرات متعادله بحيث انها بتتسمى Quasineutral وبتخضع لمعادله اسمها Saha equation
. هذا الخليط يسمى بالغاز المتأين أو البلازما Plasma، وحيث أن البلازما حالة غير مستقرة فإن قوة التجاذب الكهربية تعمل على اعادة اتحاد الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة مع بعضها البعض، وتكون نتيجة اعادة الاتحاد هو انطلاق ضوء ذو تردد معين يعتمد على مستويات الطاقة للذرات المكونة لمادة البلازما. 
أين توجد البلازما؟ غالبا معظم المواد الموجودة فى هذا الكون الفسيح توجد على شكل بلازما. هذه البلازما تكون عند درجات حرارة عالية وكثافة عالية ايضا، وتتغير هذه الظروف من مكان إلى آخر، فعلى سبيل المثال تبلغ درجة حرارة مركز الشمس عشرة ملايين درجة مئوية بينما على سطحها فإن درجة الحرارة تصل إلى ستة الاف درجة مئوية، ومن هنا فإن البلازما داخل الشمس تختلف تماما عن خارجها.
ولكن على الكرة الأرضية حيث توجد المادة غالبا فى الحالة الصلبة، وطبقات الغلاف الجوى عبارة عن غاز غير متأين، أى أنه لا يوجد حالة بلازما طبيعية على سطح الأرض. 
ولكن هل يمكن عمل بلازما فى المختبر؟
إذا كنت تقرأ هذا المقال تحت ضوء مصباح فلورسنت (النيون) فإن مصدر هذا الضوء هو عبارة عن بلازما مصنعة، فعند مرور التيار الكهربى داخل غاز (غاز الزئبق) تحت ضغط منخفض فإنه يعمل على تأين الغاز مخلفا خليطا من الأيونات الموجبة والالكترونات، ما تلبث ان تتحد مع بعضها البعض وتكون النتيجة انبعاث الضوء الساطع، وتستمر هاتان العمليتان (التأين والاتحاد) طالما استمر التيار الكهربى فى السريان. هذا مثال على مصدر بلازما ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة موجود فى بيتك. لكن قديما وحتى يومنا هذا اهتم علماء الفيزياء الفلكية بكشف اسرار الكون وفهم ماذا يحدث على سطح الشمس والنجوم الاخرى.
لذلك حاول العلماء تصنيع نفس البلازما الموجودة فى النجوم داخل المختبر، ولصنع هذه البلازما طور العلماء اجهزة مختلفة قادرة على توليد طاقة هائلة لانتاج بلازما بنفس ظروف البلازما الموجودة فى الطبيعة، كان احد هذه الاجهزة هو جهاز التحديد المغناطيسى Magnitec-confinment devices يسمى tokamak
. وتمت معرفة معلومات كثيرة عن تركيب وفهم السطح الخارجى للغلاف الشمسى. ولكن ماذا عن البلازما الموجودة داخل الشمس ذات درجات الحرارة العالية جدا. كيف يمكن تصنيعها فى المختبر؟ فى الحقيقة وحتى عهد قريب وبتطور اجهرة الليزر اصبح بالامكان الحصول على بلازما مشابهة لتلك الموجودة على اى نجم سواء داخله أو خارجه. 
الحصول على بلازما بواسطة اشعة الليزر؟ نعلم أن الضوء هو عبارة عن تذبذب مجالين متعامدين احدهما كهربى والاخر مغناطيسى. والليزر ما هو الا عبارة عن ضوء له خصائص مميزة تجعل شدة اشعاعه (الطاقة لكل وحدة مساحات لكل وحدة زمن) تزداد بزيادة المجال الكهربى والمغناطيسى لموجاته. ولكن هل يمكن أن يكون الضوء الناتج من اشعة الليزر أقوى من الأجسام الصلبة؟ إن شدة المجال الكهربى لشعاع الليزر تبلغ 5x1011v/m عندما تكون شدة اشعاعه 3x1020W/m2، وفى أيامنا هذه تصل شدة اشعاع بعض انواع الليزر إلى مايقارب 1022W/m2. وبالمقارنة بشدة اشعاع مصباح كهربى عادى (60Watt) على بعد متر او مترين فهى لا تزيد عن 0.1W/m2. حيث أن المجال الكهربى لهذه الاشعة يفوق بكثير المجال الكهربى الذى يربط ذرات المواد الصلبة بعضها ببعض وبذلك فإن المجال الكهربى لشعاع الليزر سوف يؤثر على الكترونات المواد الصلبة ويفصلها عن الذرات تاركا أيونات موجبةـ وبهذا يحول الليزر جزء من المادة الصلبة إلى حالة بلازما. يتضح مما سبق أنه يمكن استخدام اشعة الليزر المركزة لانتاج بلازما عند درجات حرارة عالية جدا داخل المختبر وبتكلفة قليلة. ولهذا النظام العديد من التطبيقات الهامة فى مجال الفيزياء الفلكية حيث يتم اختيار نوع مادة الهدف وتصميمه بشكل هندسى معين حتى تكون البلازما الناتجة فى المختبر مشابهة لظروف البلازما الحقيقية للنجم المراد دراسته. بالاضافة إلى ذلك فإن البلازما تستخدم فى العديد من الصناعات. 
التطبيقات الصناعية للبلازما صناعة الدوائر الالكترونية المتكاملة 
تستخدم البلازما ذات درجات الحرارة المنخفضة فى العديد من المجالات الهامة على سبيل المثال، معظم الدوائر المتكاملة المعقدة جدا والتى تدخل فى تركيب كل جهاز الكترونى، هذه الدوائر الالكترونية تحتوى على عشرات الالاف من الترانزستورات والمكثفات موصلة ببعضها البعض بواسطة اسلاك قطرها فى حدود 0.1 ميكرومتر، هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا الدقيقة والمعقدة تصنع باستخدام البلارما، حيث تقوم البلازما بنحت الدوائر الالكترونية على شريحة السيليكون بناءا على القناع المعدنى الموضوع امام الشريحة. فى هذه العملية يكون النحت على شريحة السليكون كالاتى: 
حيث أن الالكترونات داخل البلازما حرة الحركة وطاقتها اعلى من الايونات الموجبة فإنها تصل إلى اطراف البلازما بسرعة وتقوم بدورها بجذب الايونات الموجبة اتجاهها وتعجلها باتجاه الشريحة وعند اصطدام الايونات الموجبة بالمناطق المكشوفة على الشريحة تقوم بنحتها، وبعدها يستبدل القناع المعدنى باخر مطبوع عليه الدوائر الكهربية الخاصة بالطبقة الثانية وهكذا بالنسبة للطبقة الثالثة والرابعة ...... والخ حتى تتم عملية النحت. 
هنالك طريقة اخرى متبعة وهى تعتمد على استخدام مركب Carbon tetrafluoride CF4 كمصدر لانتاج البلازما، وعندها يتحول هذا المركب إلى اجزاء اخرى منها ذرات الفلورين. هذه الذرات تتفاعل مع ذرات السيليكون المكونة للشريحة وتكون مركب جديد هو Silicon tetrafluoride والذى يمكن ازالته اثناء عملية الضخ. 
يتضح مما سبق أن هذه الطريقة هى عملية كيميائية تقوم فيها ذرات الفلورين بالتهام السليكون المراد ازالته. وهذه العملية اسرع من عملية النحت المذكورة سابقا. وتجدر الاشارة إلى أن البحث والتطوير جارى منذ عام 1980 وحتى الأن للحصول على بلازما منتظمة لتغطى اكبر مساحة ممكنة حيث كانت شريحة السيليكون المستخدمة قديما تبلغ 2سم2 اما الأن فهى تصل إلى 20سم2، 
وهذه البلازما لها استخدامات عديدة فهى تستخدم فى شاشات اجهزة الكمبيوتر المتنقلة Notebook computer كمصدر ضوئى، والتى ادت إلى تطور كبير فى مجال تكنولوجيا شاشات العرض. ويسعى العلماء حاليا للحصول على شاشة مساحتها 1متر مربع وسمكها لايزيد عن 4-5 سم لاستخدامها كشاشة تلفزيون يمكن تعليقها فى المنازل والمحلات دون ان تشغل حيز من الغرفة، وهذا سوف يتحقق بالوصول إلى بلازما متجانسة على مساحة 1متر مربع. محافظة على نظافة البيئة تستخدم البلازما حاليا فى العديد من الدول المتقدمة فى التخلص من المواد السامة الملوثة للبيئة معتمدين على العمليات الكيميائية الفريدة التى تتم داخل البلازما. حيث يمكن ان تقوم البلازما بتحويل المواد السامة المنبعثة من مداخن المصانع ومن عوادم السيارات مثل غاز اكسيد الكبريت (SO) واكسيد النيتريك (NO) إلى مواد غير سامة.
فعلى سبيل المثال غاز NO قبل ان يخرج من المدخنة إلى الغلاف الجوى، توجه عليه حزمة من الالكترونات ذات طاقة عالية من جهاز مثبت فى منتصف المدخنة تعمل على تأيين الغازات الموجودة (المادة السامة NO والهواء) أى تحولها إلى حالة بلازما. وقبل خروجها إلى الجو تكون مرحلة التأيين قد انتهت وتتكون جزيئات النيتروجين والاكسجين نتيجة لعملية اعادة الاتحاد. وبهذا نكون قد حولنا الغازات الملوثة إلى غازات نافعة وبتكاليف قليلة. يجدر الاشارة هنا أنه تم حديثا التوجه إلى معالجة الغازات المنطلقة من عوادم السيارات، حيث تم تركيب جهاز بلازما فى عادم السيارة ليعالج الغازات السامة قبل خروجها إلى الجو. كذلك اجريت تجارب عديدة على الفضلات الصلبة والسائلة حيث تستخدم بلازما عند درجات حرارة عالية تصل إلى 6000 درجة مئوية تعمل على تبخير وتحطيم المواد السامة وتحولها إلى غازات غير سامة، وفى نهاية العملية يكون ماتبقى من مواد صلبة فى صورة زجاج. وتم فى امريكا العام الماضى التخلص من حوالى 4000 مستودع يحتوى على فضلات صلبة وملوثة للبيئة بواسطة البلازما. وقد كانت هذه الفضلات تدفن فى باطن الارض مما كانت تسبب اخطار تلوث. وباستخدام البلازما يمكن حاليا التخلص من 200 كيلو جرام من المواد السامة فى الساعة


----------



## محمد جمعه علي (1 يناير 2010)

*خصائص البلازما*

خصائص البلازما

البلازما تتكون من جزيئات مشحونة تتحرك بحرية، وبمعنى آخر إلكترونات وآيونات تشكلت في درجات حرارة عالية عندما انتزعت الألكترونات من الذرات المحايدة، والبلازما شائعة في الطبيعة على سبيل المثال النجوم بالدرجة الأولى هي بلازما. 



والبلازما حالة رابعة من المادة بسبب صفاتها وطبيعتها الفريدة المتميزة عن المواد الصلبة والسوائل والغازات وتتفاوت كثافة ودرجات حرارة البلازما على نحو واسع.

تطبيقات البلازما

شكل البلازما اساسا قويا لمجموعة من تطبيقات وأدوات التقنية المهمة بالإضافة إلى فهمنا وادراكنا لمعظم الكون من حولنا، فهي تزود الاساس والدعامة للتطبيقات الحالية مثل معالجة بلازما أشباه الموصلات وتعقيم بعض المنتجات الطبية والمصابيح والليزر والمايكرويف الكهربائي عالي المصدر وكذلك التطبيقات المحتملة المهمة مثل جيل الطاقة الكهربائية من الانشطار والسيطرة على التلوث وإزالة المواد الكيميائية الخطرة.



علم البلازما يستثمر تشكيلة متنوعة من مجالات العلم تتراوح من فيزياء البلازما إلى التطبيقات الكيميائية، الفيزياء الذرية والجزيئية، وعلم المادة. انتشارها وطبيعة تنوع حقول الدراسة تميّز طبيعة تكون البلازما، التي تتضمن الغازات المؤينة التي تتراوح من مؤين ضعيف الى المؤين إلى حد كبير، ومن الاصطدامية إلى الثبات، ومن البرودة إلى الحرارة. هذه الشروط تميز تراوح البلازما المختلف من الغازات عالية الضغط نسبيا مع جزء صغير من الذرات المؤينة ومستوى قليل نسبيا من الجزئيات المشحونة بدرجات حرارة، على سبيل المثال، البلازما الستعملة في معالجة رقائق الحاسوب والاضاءة، إلى تلك الغازات ذات الكثافة المنخفضة جدا مع جزء كبير من ذرات الغاز المتأين والمشحونة بدرجة حرارة عالية جدا، على سبيل المثال، بلازما الإنشطار.



الأنواع المختلفة للبلازما تشكل اساس التطبيقات المتنوعة والظواهر الطبيعية المختلفة. على كل حال، العديد من الاعتبارات الاساسية لتنوع المجالات الواسعة التي تميز العديد من البلازما سواء الطبيعية منها او الصناعية والتي هي مهمة في حياتنا.



إن التنوع الذي يتضمن "علم بلازما" يجعل الموضوع صعب التمييز. على أية حال، هو ذلك التنوع نفسه الذي يجعله المساهم المهم في تشكيلة واسعة من التطبيقات والتطور التكنولوجي. تحت قائمة العديد من التطبيقات التقنية للبلازما.



بعض التطبيقات التجارية والصناعية للبلازما



معالجة الإشعاع مثل:- 



• تنقية المياه 

• نمو النباتات



المعالجة الحجمية مثل:-



• معالجة الغاز المسال 

• معالجة النفايات



المعالجة الكيميائية مثل:-



• ترسيب رقائق الماس 

• بودرة السيراميك



مصادر الضوء مثل:- 



• مصابيح الكثافة العالية 

• مصابيح الضغط المنخفض 

• مصادر إضاءة خاصة



في الطب مثل:-



• معالجة السطوح 

• تعقيم الآلات الطبية

إضاءة الفلورسنت وإشارات النيون

إثنان من نطبيقات البلازما الأكثر شيوعا على كوكبنا هو مصباح الفلورسنت، وإشارات النيون. فمنذ تطويرهم في الاربعنيات من القرن السابق اصبحت اللمبات الفلورسنت الاوسع إنتشارا في الإضاءة في كل مكان تقريبا في المكاتب والمصانع والمدارس، وفي البيوت أيضا. وتعمل إشارات النيون بنفس المبدء، وتقريبا اصبحت شائعة الاستخدام. 

في هذا البحث سنلخص طبيعة تلك الأدوات الموجودة في كل مكان تقريبا، تركيزا على الانارة بالفلورسنت. بدء من الضوء الذي يمكن أن نراه من خارج اللمبة، وطريقة عملها.

الضوء

إن الضوء المنبعث من لمبة الفلورسنت يبدو أبيض في معظم الحالات، ذلك اللون الأبيض هو مجموعة (كما هو ضوء الشمس) من كل الوان الطيف المرئي. في حالة اللمبة الفلورسنت، المادة التي تعمل التوهج في الحقيقة هي مسحوق أبيض تغلف الزجاج الداخلي للمبة. هذا المسحوق (عموما يسمى phosphor، بالرغم من أنه لا يوجد أي فسفور فيه) هو الذي يبعث الضوء الأبيض الذي نراه خلال المصباح الفلورسنت ويسمى التالق الاشعاعي. يحدث هذا التألق الاشعاعي عندما تمتص ذرّة (أو جزئ) طاقة من المصدر (مثل فوتون الضوء، أو إصطدام بذرة اخرى) وبعد ذلك تصدر تلك الطاقة على شكل ضوء في خطوتان أو أكثر متتالية. في المصباح الفلورسنت، الضوء فوق البنفسجي الغني بالطاقة ومن خلال الإنبوب المشبع بالفوسفور، ثم يعاد اشعاع الطاقة بإرسال إثنان او ثلاثة موجات إضاءة ذات طاقة اقل. ولكون الطيف المرئي الذي تحسة أعيننا عند مستوى طاقة اقل من الاشعاع فوق البنفسجي، نحن يمكن أن نستعمل الإستشعاع الفوسفوري كمصدر ضوء.

من أين تصدر الاشعة فوق البنفسجي؟

لكي يتوهج بضوئه الأبيض المألوف، نحتاج الى الفوسفور لكي يقصف بالضوء الفوق بنفسجي خلال المصباح. هذا الضوء الفوق بنفسجي انبعث من ذرات الزئبق الموجودة في الإنبوب المفرغ جزئيا. عندما يمتصّ الزئبق طاقة داخل المصباح (تعمل عادة كنتيجة للتأثر بالألكترونات الحرة السريعة جدا الموجودة في الإنبوب)، ويبعث بكفاءة في المنطقة فوق البنفسجية من الطيف، في الغالب طول موجة من 253.7 nm (وبمعنى آخر: 253.7 بليون (بليون تعبر عن الاس ولكن بالموجب)متر). جزء صغير جدا من الغاز خلال المصباح هو زئبق؛ ذرات غاز الأرجون تفوق عدد ذرات الزئبق حوالي 300 إلى 1. كلتا النوعين من الذرات مشتركة فقط في أجمالي حوالي 1/100 من الضغط الجوّي خلال المصباح.

أين تحصل الألكترونات الحرة على الطاقة؟

الألكترونات الحرّة التي تصطدم بذرّات الزئبق وتثيرهم كانوا أساسا منزوعين من ذرات الزئبق نفسها. ليست كل ذرات الزئبق متأينة ، فقط نسبة مئوية صغيرة منهم فقد ألكترونا أو إثنان. لكن عندما يحرر إلكترون حر من ذرة، يسرع نحو نهاية المصباح الذي هو الأكثر إيجابية (تذكر، مصابيح الفلورسنت أدوات كهربائية، لذا نهاية الإنبوب دائما أكثر إيجابية نسبة إلى النهاية الأخرى). وعندما يعمل، بالتاكيد سوف يصطدم بذرة على طول الطريق للطرف الاخر، وإذا كانت طاقته عالية بما فيه الكفاية، يمكن أن يحرر إلكترون من ذرة اخرى ويخلق إلكترون حر إضافي. اما إذا كانت طاقته ليست عالية بما فيه الكفاية عندما تصطدم بذرة زئبق، يمكن أن يثير الزئبق بطريقة معينة بحيث أن الزئبق سيبعث اشعة فوق بنفسجية عندما يتخلى عن طاقته. تصنف هذه المجموعة من الألكترونات الحرة وآيونات الزئبق المتبقية مزيج الزئبق والأرجون كبلازما.



البلازما والفضاء




الشمس بيحيط بيها طبقه من البلازما اسمهاCorona واما بينفصل جزء منها بيتسمى الرياح الشمسيه (steller wind او Nebula) واما الرياح الشمسيه بتتفاعل مع الغلاف الجوى(تحديدا طبقة الIonosphere اللى بتتسمى ب Van Allen Belt) بيظهر الشفق الجنوبى اللى اسمه Aurero



يعتقد العديد من الناس أن الفضاء بين الشمس وكواكبها فارغة لا تحتوي على شئ، فراغ مجرد من الطاقة أو المادة، لكن الفضاء ليس خاليا. تبعث الشمس البلازما بشكل ثابت، المادة في حالة ساخنة بشدة وتنتقل بكل الإتجاهات في سرعات عالية جدا لتنتشر في كامل النظام الشمسي وما بعده. 


بدراسة العمليات التي تحدث في غلاف الأرض المغناطيسي (حيث حقل الأرض المغناطيسي له تأثير أعظم من حقل الشمس الواسع) وحول كواكب أخرى، نحن قادرون بشكل افضل على تقدير الدور المهم للبلازما في كافة أنحاء الكون البلازمي. يعتبر هذا المختبر الفضائي البلازمي نافذتنا إلى النجوم. 

إن الغلاف المغناطيسي للارض مختفي عادة بسبب أن الهيدروجين المسيطر وآيونات الهليوم التي تصل في خلال الريح الشمسية لا تبعثر الضوء الى أطوال الموجة المرئية. على أية حال، تبعث المذنبات آيونات أثقل تكون مرئية والتي ينشأ عنها ذيل من البلازما الرائع الشكل . صور غلاف الأرض المغناطيسي تظهر كأنها منطقة تفاعل مذنب كبيرة جدا. 


إن الشمس هو نجم متغير، خصوصا في نواتجه من الإشعاع فوق البنفسجي والأشعة السينية والجزيئات والحقول المغناطيسية. الإختلافات الكبيرة المرسلة يحدث في كافة الأنحاء التي تقع داخل نطاق تأثير الشمس، وتدعى هيلوسفير Heliosphere والتي تتضمن الرياح الشمسية وكل غلاف النظام الشمسي المغناطيسي. ويعتبر الطقس الفضائي هو دراسة لكيفية ومدى تأثير بيئة الفضاء على رواد الفضاء وعمليات الاقمار الصناعية وأنظمة الإتصال وشبكات الكهرباء الأرضية. على المدى البعيد، الطقس الفضائي يمكن أن يساهم في تغيير مناخ عالمي بصفة أولية من خلال التغير البطئ في الإشعاع الشمسي. 

بينما تتدفق الرياح الشمسية أمام غلاف الأرض المغناطيسي، يتفاعل مع الحقل الجيومغناطيسي ويعمل كمولد كوني الذي ينتج ملايين الأمبيرات من التيار الكهربائي. بعض هذا التيار الكهربائي يصب في الغلاف الجوي العلوي للأرض الذي يضيئ مثل إنبوب نيون لخلق الشفق القطبي الجميل. إن الشفق دائما موجودا ذلك لأن مصدر الريح الشمسية متواجد دائما، وهم يشكلون حلقة من الإشعاعات ضمن الأيونوسفير تتمركز على كلا القطبين المغناطيسي في خط عرض عالي. على أية حال، عادة ما يروا ماعدا في الليل وأثناء العواصف الجيومغناطيسية. في منتصف الشتاء، سكّان فيربانكس وهي منطقة في الاسكا، يتمتعون بعرضين للشفق كل ثلاث ليالي. 

ويمكن التحكم في البلازما عن طريق المجال المغناطيسي. كما أنها موصل جيد للكهرباء، فعند تمرير تيار كهربائي خلال البلازما واستخدام المجال المغناطيسي، يمكن بذلك اخضاع البلازما لقوة كهرومغناطيسية مشابهة لتلك التي يعمل بها المحرك الكهربي، وهذه القوة يمكن استخدامها بشكل فعال لزيادة سرعة البلازما ودفعها بسرعة عالية جدا قد تصل الى 60 كيلومترا في الثانية، وبهذه الطريقة يتم انتاج قوة دفع يمكنها دفع أي مركبة فضائية في الفضاء. 

ويطلق على هذا الجهاز الذي يقوم بتوليد وتسريع البلازما اسم صاروخ البلازما أو محرك البلازما أو «جهاز الدفع بالبلازما» Plasma Thruster، وهو عبارة عن صاروخ كهربائي لاعتماده على الطاقة الكهربية بدلا من احتراق الوقود. 

ويركز مختبر الدفع بالبلازما على دراسة الفيزياء المعقدة للبلازما وتطوير أنواع مختلفة من صواريخ البلازما. 
وعن اهمية تقنية الدفع بالبلازما في المركبات الفضائية، يشير البروفسور شويري الى أن معظم الصواريخ المستخدمة حاليا في الفضاء هي صواريخ كيميائية (بوقود كيميائي) تعتمد على عملية الاحتراق، أي تحرق الوقود السائل داخل حجرة الاحتراق لإنتاج غاز كهربي محايد، يخرج كعادم من الصاروخ بسرعة لا تتجاوز 3 كيلومترات في الثانية. وكلما كانت سرعة الغاز الخارج من الصاروخ عالية، قلت نسبة الوقود المستخدم لدفع مركبة فضائية من مكان لآخر في الفضاء، ولذا نحتاج الى عدة أطنان من الوقود لإرسال مركبة فضائية كبيرة مأهولة أو على متنها معدات ثقيلة. أما اذا استخدمنا صاروخ البلازما الذي تصل سرعة العادم فيه الى 60 كيلومتراً في الثانية، فان وزن المادة الدافعة يمثل جزءا صغيرا بالمقارنة بتلك التي يستخدمها الصاروخ الكيميائي. ولابد من الاشارة الى أن صواريخ البلازما تستخدم فقط في محيط الفضاء الخارجي، أي عند وصول المركبة الى المدار المخصص لها، لأننا ما زلنا نعتمد على عملية الدفع الكيميائي لإطلاق المركبات الفضائية من على سطح الأرض. 

وقد ساعد استخدام الدفع بالبلازما في المدارات على توفير قدر هائل في كمية المادة المستخدمة في عملية الدفع والتي يجب اطلاقها، وهذا يعني توفيرا كبيرا في تكلفة عملية الاطلاق، اذ تصل تكلفة اطلاق كيلوغرام واحد من هذه المادة ما بين 20 الى 200 ألف دولار. 

وعن توجهات دول العالم لتوظيف تقنية البلازما في رحلات الفضاء المقبلة يقول البروفسور شويري انه توجد اليوم أكثر من 170 مركبة فضائية تستخدم الدفع الكهربائي، وجزء متزايد منها يستخدم أجهزة الدفع بالبلازما، حيث يوجد الآن في الفضاء 20 قمرا صناعيا للأغراض العلمية والتجارية تستخدم صواريخ البلازما للحركة في الفضاء أو لتعديل مواقعها. وتعتبر المركبة الفضائية Deep Space-1 التابعة لـ«ناسا» التي أطلقت عام 1998 أول مركبة تستخدم صواريخ البلازما، وقد حققت مهمتها بنجاح باهر، حيث مكن المحرك الأيوني المركبة من السفر لمسافة 320 مليون كيلومتر، ومن اعتراض أحد الكويكبات السيارة وأحد المذنبات، وقد استهلكت 80 كيلوغراما فقط من الوقود. كما حققت السفينة الفضائية SMART-1 ـ التي أطلقتها وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية في سبتمبر (ايلول) 2003، نجاحا آخر ووصلت لأحد المدارات حول القمر في نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) 2004، وقد استخدمت المركبة نوعا من صاروخ البلازما يطلق عليه Hall thruster، والذي استهلك 10 كيلوغرامات فقط من غاز الزينون xenon. كذلك استخدمت مركبة الفضاء اليابانية HAYABUSA Asteroid Explorer نوعا آخر من المحركات الأيونية للوصول الى أحد الكويكبات السيارة مستهلكة 22 كيلوغراما فقط من وقود غاز الزينون. وتعكس كل هذه المهمات الناجحة المزايا الواضحة لتقنية الدفع بالبلازما.


----------



## aboyasmen (2 يناير 2010)

محمد جمعه شاكر ومقدر لمجهودك


----------



## عمر زين الدين (4 فبراير 2010)

_سؤال من _( مهندس بس معمارى) _ هل اللمبات الفلورسنت ( والمتعارف عليها تجاريا بالنيون ) تصدر اشعة فوق بنفسجية؟ وهل كذلك اللمبات الموفرة؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اريج الجنه (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوعك جميل والشرح مبسط بااااااااااااااار الله فيك


----------



## ABO HAYDAR (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## shyb (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف لي ان اعرف اطوال لمبات الفلورسنت التي تستخدم في الأنارة وخصوصا الأناره المخفية


----------



## ala ali (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------

